# Are you from the US? What region?



## Brianne (Nov 19, 2011)

What region are you from? Do you like it there?


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm from the Western region and I love it because the weather is good here.


----------



## Deathbagel (Feb 18, 2012)

West is waaaay too big a region. The southwest northwest and mountain states should all be different regions imo.


----------



## Brianne (Nov 19, 2011)

^I think all of the areas are large and diverse. Ohio is nothing like South Dakota, for example.
I'm from the Midwest, myself.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol, I'm from the South, on the West coast of the East Coast. 

(my riddle for today)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'm from the northeast. It's OK but too car oriented. Mass transit is bad and it's not especially pedestrian friendly. If I could, I'd emigrate.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm from the midwest, but the Great Lakes region, which is pretty damn different from the rest of the midwest.


----------



## jackeyjoe (Oct 23, 2011)

Australian but want to move there... where should I go? :happy:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm from the South but I live in the West. 

I love things about both places. I prefer the West at this juncture in my life, though.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

corgiflatmate said:


> Lol, I'm from the South, on the West coast of the East Coast.
> 
> (my riddle for today)


Florida really is lovely on the coast. My mother likes the Western rather than the Eastern beaches, and she and my dad probably lived somewhere of the vicinity of where you're from, back in the day. I kind of like South Beach myself, though. 

Am I right?


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Florida really is lovely on the coast. My mother likes the Western rather than the Eastern beaches, and she and my dad probably lived somewhere of the vicinity of where you're from, back in the day. I kind of like South Beach myself, though.
> 
> Am I right?



ding ding ding. 
I'm in Tampa.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Brianne said:


> ^I think all of the areas are large and diverse. Ohio is nothing like South Dakota, for example.
> I'm from the Midwest, myself.


Yeah like in the South there's a different Appalachian feel in West Virginia, Kentucky, some parts of Virginia, and Eastern Tennessee. However, Western Tennessee is more like Texas.

Then there's the "feel" you get in the Deep South - North and South Carolina, Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi and parts of Louisiana. 

I kind of lump Arkansas in with Texas a bit, or even think of it as it's own private generic hell. LOL sorry.

Florida is questionable in being a Southern state, it is Southern, but it also is really tropical and almost has it's own thing going on. Some people will come out and say Florida is not the South, in the Antebellum/Civil War sense, it isn't, but it's still the South and has more Southern influence than any other region of the country. Plus it shares that whole coastal thing with North and South Carolina and Virginia.

I am both Appalachian and Deep Southerner...my family hails from West Virginia and North Carolina going back for hundreds of years, the Native strain longer than that. And not only are my relatives concentrated in West Virginia and the Carolinas (I have relatives in South Carolina, too), I actually grew up in both places. I was born and spent my early childhood in West Virginia, and also went to college there. It's where my mom lives. HOWEVER, all of my old friends from my teens and very early twenties are in North Carolina where I lived for about a decade, and to where I will probably return when/if I return to the South.

There's something cozy about the Appalachias, and it's part of who I am, but realistically I prefer the beaches and the history and paradoxically the more progressive attitude of the Deep South. Other places I would consider living would be Alabama, Georgia, or Louisiana, but only in major cities, because I would fear the backwoods. Teh peoplez, not the woods themselves.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

West, _far west_. Not as far as Alaska or Hawaii, but close.


This goes for where I'm from and current location.


----------



## instruMENTAL (Nov 20, 2011)

Just having "the west" is much too vague. I'm from the Pacific Northwest, I think there should be an option for that.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, Northwest needs to be another region. I'm from Alaska myself.


----------



## Solitude315 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep, from the Midwest. It's.... so boring here, but I suppose it's like that in most places. I can't wait till I'm an adult when I can finally travel the world, though I might 'settle down' in Chicago simply because I love that place


----------



## DreamStepper (Feb 27, 2012)

.........Iowa!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Hawaii. :laughing:



jackeyjoe said:


> Australian but want to move there... where should I go? :happy:


----------



## jackeyjoe (Oct 23, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> Hawaii. :laughing:


NO! I like the cold... I've lived in the heat all my life lol, I want to be able to go skiing every winter :happy:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

jackeyjoe said:


> NO! I like the cold... I've lived in the heat all my life lol, I want to be able to go skiing every winter :happy:


What kind of America do you want then? Fast paced urban life? If so, then live near Chicago, IL or New York, NY. If you want a more suburban existence, you could try Colorado. If you'd like a bit of Southern culture there's lots of skiing in West Virginia.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Not from the NE anymore.  
We just moved from NE Ohio to Western Minnesota not too long ago.... I think that's midwest? o_0


----------



## yankeemofo (Feb 14, 2013)

South East USA and no, it's too damned hot here!


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I was born in New Jersey, but I currently reside in Chattanooga, Tennessee. I dislike it, too many idiotic hillbillies.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Alaska would be north or northwest, so...


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Ohio/Midwest.


----------

